# Transformers Movie



## lastwarrior (Jul 11, 2007)

The Movie was really great. I was never bored from start to end. I love it!  

How about you guys?


----------



## Heinz (Jul 11, 2007)

yet to see it, although looks impressive ( thats from a completely ignorant point of view considering transformers too )


----------



## mkloby (Jul 11, 2007)

lastwarrior said:


> The Movie was really great. I was never bored from start to end. I love it!
> 
> How about you guys?



I liked it - but was disappointed. They changed way too many things - unnecesarily in my opinion. Why couldn't Bumble Bee have been a VW bug? There was one sitting right next to that camaro in the lot.

Why wasn't megatron a gun? He wasn't a jet. Why wasn't Starscream a jet? Why were they able to scan images and then transform into that?

I would've liked it better if they stuck to the lines of the cartoon more.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2007)

> Why couldn't Bumble Bee have been a VW bug?



Because I think Chevy sponsored the movie and the camaro wouldn't work in "Surfs Up".


----------



## mkloby (Jul 11, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Because I think Chevy sponsored the movie and the camaro wouldn't work in "Surfs Up".



Oh, corporate America jacked this one up


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2007)

Don't go to movies anymore. I wait for the DVD. Can't stand paying $15 for something that turns out to be garbage. Pearl Harbor did that to me. Though this movie looks interesting. If it turns out OK may take the kids.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2007)

mkloby said:


> I liked it - but was disappointed. They changed way too many things - unnecesarily in my opinion. Why couldn't Bumble Bee have been a VW bug? There was one sitting right next to that camaro in the lot.
> 
> Why wasn't megatron a gun? He wasn't a jet. Why wasn't Starscream a jet? Why were they able to scan images and then transform into that?
> 
> I would've liked it better if they stuck to the lines of the cartoon more.



I agree. I have not seen it yet but since I was a real big fan of the cartoon back in the 80's I will be very judgemental of the movie.


----------



## grumman-cats (Jul 11, 2007)

I thought the movie was great from start to finish. Starscream was a F-22 raptor, now megatron on the other hand didn't portray his character very well. You couldn't really tell what he was suppose to transform into but overall I was very pleased with the end result.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2007)

Haven't seen the Transformers since I was a kid.... Are they still showing the cartoons and the others stuff they used to show on the telly?


----------



## mkloby (Jul 11, 2007)

grumman-cats said:


> I thought the movie was great from start to finish. Starscream was a F-22 raptor, now megatron on the other hand didn't portray his character very well. You couldn't really tell what he was suppose to transform into but overall I was very pleased with the end result.



Maybe I got a little mixed up - I thought I saw Megatron turn into an F-22? I remember Starscream being that hunk of crap that fell from space.

Anyway - what is Transformers without Starscream plotting to take over the Decaptacons only to booger everything and incur Megatron's wrath???

Oh - and the first image you see in the movie is an Osprey  Now that would make a kick-*ss Transformer since they didn't stick to the original cartoon anyway.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 11, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Don't go to movies anymore. I wait for the DVD. Can't stand paying $15 for something that turns out to be garbage. Pearl Harbor did that to me. Though this movie looks interesting. If it turns out OK may take the kids.



Me either............well...........I rarely go to movies. And when I do, it's the $5.00 matinee.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 11, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Don't go to movies anymore. I wait for the DVD. Can't stand paying $15 for something that turns out to be garbage. Pearl Harbor did that to me. Though this movie looks interesting. If it turns out OK may take the kids.



Please tell me movies in NJ aren't $15??? For 1 ticket???


----------



## twoeagles (Jul 11, 2007)

I never saw transformers as a cartoon, but liked the movie just fine.
So did my Frau. But, I am a push over for really good CG, even if the plot sucks.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2007)

Close Mk, some more, some less. Found an old vaudville theatre around the corner where they do shows and movies. 1 screen, one price, homemade popcorn. Like Thor, I go there when a movie comes out. Not first run but when the hype slows down for a flick they usually get it and show it for $3.00. In December I watched "Invincible" with Vince Papalli two seats away. He was there, signed autographs and watched the movie with us (the audience) for the first time all the way through. Fantastic for $3.00!

I'd like to go see "Transfurmers" but with what all being said here I'm afraid I'm gonna have a jaded eye. I'll see the Camaro and go "Yeah, that should've been a VW!"


----------



## mkloby (Jul 11, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Close Mk, some more, some less. Found an old vaudville theatre around the corner where they do shows and movies. 1 screen, one price, homemade popcorn. Like Thor, I go there when a movie comes out. Not first run but when the hype slows down for a flick they usually get it and show it for $3.00. In December I watched "Invincible" with Vince Papalli two seats away. He was there, signed autographs and watched the movie with us (the audience) for the first time all the way through. Fantastic for $3.00!
> 
> I'd like to go see "Transfurmers" but with what all being said here I'm afraid I'm gonna have a jaded eye. I'll see the Camaro and go "Yeah, that should've been a VW!"



My goodness... 15 bucks a ticket. That's just simply amazing. Down here it usually costs about 5-6 dollars during the day, and 7-8 at night... but 15!!!

You'll have to drop a C-note to take the family to the movies at that rate!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2007)

Exactly. Now if I know the movie is garbage, don't waste my time. Wanted to see "Flyboys" but held off. Glad I did.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 11, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Exactly. Now if I know the movie is garbage, don't waste my time. Wanted to see "Flyboys" but held off. Glad I did.



But you missed the vicious landing gear/airbrake attack...


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 15, 2007)

Well I've just seen this one. I was of the opinion that no movie this year could kick as much ass as 300, but this one comes pretty close. The Robots themselves just look incredible, they way they react with their environment is just breathtaking. No story as such, but that is probably a good thing. Plus, A-10s and an AC-130 within 30 seconds of eachother - what more could you ask for?


----------

